# Campsites in or near Annecy



## SARZY (May 18, 2011)

Looking for information on Campsites in or near Annecy. Can you recommend a contender for my hard earned cash.
Many thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

look in the MHF sites database under Annecy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annecy*

Hello,

Have a look here

Or here

TM


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, we are in Annecy at the moment and are staying at La Ravoire and it is almost right on the cycle path and an easy 10 kilometre into Annecy, I must say this site is one of the best we have stayed on.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at Le Lac Bleu Camping International a couple of weeks ago. Pics here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/France2011Share

Dave


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We stayed here

http://www.camping-europa.com/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Get in quick !!!!!

I enquired of a few sites around the lake back in March and was told they were fully booked for August already !!!!

Now booked into the Municipal site actually in Annecy. I am at work at the moment so cannot tell you the site name. I THINK its Belvedere or something similar.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*missed*



DABurleigh said:


> We stayed at Le Lac Bleu Camping International a couple of weeks ago. Pics here:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/France2011Share
> 
> Dave


Was the photo on June 5th Dave or is that when you loaded em up?

We must have just missed you.

TM


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



MeFeinMcCabe said:


> We stayed here
> 
> http://www.camping-europa.com/


Hi What was the site like as we arte booked in August

Bri


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Were did you get that sunshine from, we are on the west coast near St Malo, have'nt seen it for days! 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*rain*



suenmike said:


> Were did you get that sunshine from, we are on the west coast near St Malo, have'nt seen it for days! 8)


Rain due then a nice weekend


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Was the photo on June 5th Dave or is that when you loaded em up? "

Arrived Sun 5th left Thu 9th Jun.

Dave


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> MeFeinMcCabe said:
> 
> 
> > We stayed here
> ...


Bri

Quite a small site but busy, nice wee swimming pool with bar and restaurant. There is direct access onto the cycle path at the rear of the campsite. Its an easy cycle into Annecy itself.

Not right on the Lake but a short walk

Think you'll enjoy it


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We took the advice given and loved it so much went back again for 2 more nights, went at Easter and only 2 shower in an evening over the 2 weeks away. 

Stunning site with great cycle rides and walks, all on the flat which of course adds to the pleasure for me  

International Lac Bleu , I have price list somewhere if anyone wants it. 

Mandy

tried to add pic but too big, I am sure they use to resize them for you on here , will try again later on way to work now.


----------

